# super redhawk



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

ksrh-9 .44 magnum with 9.5 inch bbl and a 2x20 scope, pictured with some various ruger memorabilia.










danny


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Nice Gun. I have a Thompson Center .44 Mag. with a Scope. The .44 sure shoots good.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I had the same gun and setup and I'm so mad that I gave it up. It was a lot of fun to reload for and shoot.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2006)

Can't say anything bad about a gun chambered in a cartridge that recently turned 50 years old. :wink:


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

That is sweet


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

I like it...a lot. Never fired a SRH, but I bet it's a sweet 44.

Tuckerdog1


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I'll get in line to shoot it! It looks like FUN! :smt026


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

thanks guys, it is a lot of fun, but sometimes she bites my finger. gets pinched between the trigger and the frame, hurts like sh%* ! very accurate though, you 'bout can't miss. funny thing though, they make me shoot it on the rifle range at the local shooters express.

danny


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I'd rather shoot that baby at a distance!


----------



## John Fox (May 24, 2006)

Got one many years ago. Had it magnaported and restocked with Hogue grips. Now it shoots HOT loads and recoils like a 357 magnum. Use it for hunting wild boar.


----------

